
ISIS OpSec Manual: Twitter, Tor, Photos, GSM, Mail [pdf] - bhouston
http://www.wired.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/ISIS-OPSEC-Guide.pdf
======
bhouston
Discussed here on Wired: [http://www.wired.com/2015/11/isis-opsec-encryption-
manuals-r...](http://www.wired.com/2015/11/isis-opsec-encryption-manuals-
reveal-terrorist-group-security-protocols/)

